# Alumilite carbon fiber



## rchrusciel

I have been working on some tube in castings with alumilite and carbon fiber.  I am so close to having it right, but frustrating myself reading all of the threads. I thought I would ask directly.  I am painting tubes black, allowing ample dry time (days) then adhering CF to tube using method from IAP library (using epoxy and spreading it over tube)  I then allow ample time to dry again. Warm my mold, mix alumilite pour and place in pressure pot at 50psi. The last blank came out almost perfect except for one tiny 1/2"x1/2 area with almost microscopic bubbles.  I am thinking that the carbon fiber was not completely saturated with epoxy in this area, leaving some air.  Any thought/ideas would be appreciated.

I should mention that I cannot use PR due to a lack of ventilation and desire to stay married...


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

Hi Bob welcome to IAP. When I do carbon fiber I use CA to saturate the carbon fiber and not epoxy. You could be getting the bubbles from the epoxy. Also are you using a pressure pot with the Alumilite, it is almost a must.

Mike


----------



## rchrusciel

Thanks for the response. I am using a pressure pot.  I tried ca in the beginning, but I was getting an uneven white film on the carbon fiber and never got to a quality I could cast.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

When you talk about the white film on the carbon fiber was that after the Ca dried and before cast or after you cast?

Mike


----------



## rchrusciel

After the CA dried. I never got to a point that I was satisfied with the blank to cast it.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

The white will go away when you cast it. I thought the same thing when I first started, you should see a watch parts glue up before it is cast you would think there is no way it would turn out but it does every time. Go ahead and cast it you will be happy. 

Mike


----------



## rchrusciel

Thanks. I'll give that a try and let you know how it worked out.


----------



## Si90

Welcome to the forum. 

I had a similar problem at the start but the fix was quite easy. CA is the way to go. Apply your CF sleeve to the blank and absolutely flood it with Thin CA. Let it cure fully and then wet sand it to remove any loose and stray fibres and then give it a really good wash to remove the dust from the recesses. It will look quite rough and white but as said that will vanish when you cast it. I don't have a pressure pot but since doing this I haven't had a single problem with bubbles.


----------



## rchrusciel

What grit are you starting and ending with?


----------



## Si90

If you mean the the CF when the CA has cured, just a 600 wet and dry.it's only to remove stray fibres and high spots. Here is a pic of some tubes done and ready for some watch parts.


----------



## rchrusciel

OK, Thanks. The edges of yours are nice and clean too. I've just been trimming them with hobby scissors.


----------



## rchrusciel

Yes, That's what I was asking. You're tube ends are cleaner than mine too. I just cut the CF withdetail scissors.   Sorry my last post didn't come up when I opened my browser. Didn't mean to report.


----------

